# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Raitiolinjaston uudistus tähtää selkeään verkostoon ja tiheään liikenteeseen

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## 339-DF

Kun tuota karttaa on nyt yön yli katsonut, niin pahimpina puutteina pidän Messukeskuksen heikkeneviä yhteyksiä sekä sitä, että Kampin keskuspysäkki jätetään vaille liikennettä.

Ratkaisuina seiskan kierto Messukeskuksen kautta (eiköhän Messukeskus herää sitä vaatimaan vielä) ja kakkosen ajattaminen Kampin läpi ainakin niin kauan kunnes Fredan oikaisu on tehty ja ykkönen siirretty sinne.

Positiivista on femman aikaistus, harmi ettei sitä saada vielä aikaisemmin. Varsinkin kesäkaudella sille olisi tarvetta, kun Viking taas ajaa lisävuoroja Tallinnaan. Jos elokuu 2015 ei enää onnistu, niin onnistuisiko kuitenkin vuoden 2016 kesäliikennekauden alku? Siis laivaliikenteen kesäliikennekauden alku. Tuohan ei vaikuta nelosen kulkuun mitenkään, T-vuorot vaan muuttuvat perusnelosiksi.

----------


## j-lu

> Ratkaisuina seiskan kierto Messukeskuksen kautta (eiköhän Messukeskus herää sitä vaatimaan vielä)


Ei. Seiska on tuollaisenaan on pätkä nollajokeria, yhteys metrolta Pasilan kautta Meikkuun. Messukeskusta on varmaan pohdittu, mutta se hidastaisi liikaa. Eikä se kävelymatka nyt mikään mahdoton ole, joku 250 metriä. Jos on Messukeskukseen menossa, niin parempi totutella kävelemään.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ei. Seiska on tuollaisenaan on pätkä nollajokeria, yhteys metrolta Pasilan kautta Meikkuun. Messukeskusta on varmaan pohdittu, mutta se hidastaisi liikaa. Eikä se kävelymatka nyt mikään mahdoton ole, joku 250 metriä. Jos on Messukeskukseen menossa, niin parempi totutella kävelemään.


Nykyinen ysin pysäkki Ratamestarinkadulla siirretään Asemapäällikönkadulle ennen liikenneympyrää. Suoraan menevän reitin arvioisin maksimissaan minuutin nopeammaksi. Jos varsin turha Kellosillan pysäkki poistettaisiin, aikaero näiden kahden reitin välillä olisi vieläkin vähemmän. 

Kakkoselle sopisi hyvin jatko Pasilasta Kumpulanlaakson läpi Kalasatamaan ja siitä esim. Kruunuvuorenrantaan. Pitääkö molempien Laajasalon ratikoiden kulkea suoraan keskustaan?

Linjasta 5 en ole löytänyt tarkempia liikennöintisuunnitelmia. Jos tavoitteena on 10 minuutin vuoroväli, tarvitaan kolme vaunua. Harmillisesti ainakin nykyisin laivojen liikennöintiajat ovat sellaiset, että juuri iltaruuhka-aikaan tarvitaan tarjontaa. Muutoin vitosen liikennöinti onnistuisi esim. nelosen ruuhkavaunuilla. Keskustassa silmukan kiertosuunta valitaan toivottavasti oikein, eli Katajanokka-Ylioppilastalo-Rautatieasema-Katajanokka. Näin päin se on paitsi nopeampi myös aiheuttaa vähemmän harmia muille linjoille. 

Linjastosuunnitteluvaiheessa jonkin verran porua herätti Hakaniemen ja Etelä-Helsingin välisen suoran yhteyden poistuminen. Nykyisin 1A:lla on kohtuullisen hyvin kuormaa Hakaniemen ja Eiran välillä. Koska kutonen palvelee jatkossa Telakkarantaa, mikään ei estäisi uuden ykkösen jatkamista Eiran sairaalalta Kruununhaan kautta Hakaniemeen ja Linjoille. Näin yhteys nykyisen 1A:n kuormitetuimmalla osuudella säilyisi. Samalla saataisiin liikennettä myös Linjojen radalle, minkä puolesta Kallion asukkaat palauttivat adressin HSL:lle. Viikonloppuisin ajettaisiin Eiraan päättyvää perusykköstä. 

Uusi 1A Käpylä-Töölö-Eira-Linjat vaatisi kolme lisävaunua. Kustannuksia voisi tasata lopettamalla samalla bussilinjan 17, koska 1A korvaisi bussin tarjoaman yhteyden Viiskulman terveysasemalle (ja jatkossa seiskalla pääsee Krunikasta asemalle ja Kamppiin). Kolme ratikkaa tulee toki kahta bussia kalliimmaksi, mutta kustannuseroa voisi edelleen kaventaa pudottamalla kaksi kolmesta lisävaunusta pois päiväliikenteen ajaksi. Käytännössä se tarkoittaisi, että ruuhka-aikojen välissä osuudella Eira-Käpylä olisi edelleen suunniteltu 10 minuutin vuoroväli mutta osuudella Eira-Linjat vuoroväli olisi 30 min, mikä vastaisi suurin piirtein nykyisen bussin 17 tarjontaa. Aikataulullisesti tämä onnistuu siten, että päivällä vain joka kolmas Käpylästä lähtevä vuoro on 1A.

----------


## Max

> Seiska on tuollaisenaan on pätkä nollajokeria, yhteys metrolta Pasilan kautta Meikkuun.


Mielenkiintoista muuten, vaikuttaako tämä mitenkään linjan 500 suunnitelmiin, kun tuo uusi raitiolinjasto tosiaan tarjoaa aika hyvät yhteydet Pasilasta Meilahteen ja Sörnäisiin. Eikö se ole nykyisen 58:n kuormitetuin pätkä?

----------


## j-lu

> Nykyinen ysin pysäkki Ratamestarinkadulla siirretään Asemapäällikönkadulle ennen liikenneympyrää. Suoraan menevän reitin arvioisin maksimissaan minuutin nopeammaksi. Jos varsin turha Kellosillan pysäkki poistettaisiin, aikaero näiden kahden reitin välillä olisi vieläkin vähemmän.


Jos Radanrakentajantien pysäkki poistuu myös, niin varsin järkevältä kuulostaa. Itä-Pasilassa selvitään läpi kulkevien linjojen osalta yhdellä keskellä aluetta olevalla pysäkillä, jossa kaikki linjat pysähtyvät. Alue ei ole edes neliökilometrin kokoinen.

Mitä tulee matka-aikaan, niin et ole tosissasi. Kaksi ylimääräistä pysäkkiä jokatapauksessa, yhdet ylimääräiset valot, noin 350 metriä matkaa, yksi ylimääräinen käännös ja lisäksi mahdolliset toisen vaunun ohittelut Pasilan aseman pysäkillä. Kuulostaa Helsingissä pikemminkin viideltä minuutilta kuin maksimissaan minuutilta.

edit: Kokonaisuudessaan on sanottava, että näyttää todella onnistuneelta. Erityisesti pidän toisesta linjasta Hesarilla ja 2/3:n ratkaisusta pohjoisessa. Jo nykyisellään kasi ja manskun linjat ovat olleet nopeampi tie Kalliosta keskustaan Manskun länsipuolelle kuin Hakaniemen ja Rautatieaseman läpi matelu. Tämä vain parantaa yhteyttä entisestään. Kolmonen taas saattaa saada yllättävän paljon matkustajia vaihtona Turunväylän busseista, kun ratikka ei enää jumita Eläintarhalla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Linjasta 5 en ole löytänyt tarkempia liikennöintisuunnitelmia. Jos tavoitteena on 10 minuutin vuoroväli...


Näin on, kolme vaunua.

Tämä femma tuo kyllä huomattavaa joustoa, esimerkiksi tulevana kesänä Viking aikoo taas ajaa ruotsinlaivoilla Tallinnaan keskellä päivää, mikä ei tiedä ollenkaan kivoja aikoja Merisotilaantorille. Pitää vaan huolehtia siitä, että yhteistyö varustamoiden suuntaan pelaa ja saadaan tiedot näistä laivojen tulo- ja lähtöajoista ajoissa. Muuten käy äkkiä niin, että femmalle ei olekaan varattu riittävästi rahaa, ja 4T nousee kuin Feeniks-lintu.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Mitä tulee matka-aikaan, niin et ole tosissasi. Kaksi ylimääräistä pysäkkiä jokatapauksessa, yhdet ylimääräiset valot, noin 350 metriä matkaa, yksi ylimääräinen käännös ja lisäksi mahdolliset toisen vaunun ohittelut Pasilan aseman pysäkillä. Kuulostaa Helsingissä pikemminkin viideltä minuutilta kuin maksimissaan minuutilta.


Totta kai olen tosissani. Linjan 7A ajoaika Pasilan aseman päätepysäkiltä Radanrakentajantien pysäkillä on nykyisin 3 minuuttia, hiljaisina aikoina kaksi minuuttia. Rautatieläisenkadun ja Ratapihantien risteyksen liikennevalot ovat 7A:n puolella käytännössä viiveettömät. Myös toiseen suuntaan 7B:lle valo toimii helsinkiläisittäin hyvin, joskaan täysin hidastamatta tuosta ei sentään pääse. 7B:llä ajoaika onkin em. mainitulla pysäkkivälillä 4 minuuttia, ruuhkapiikeissä jopa viisi minuuttia johtuen lisäksi ysin ohittelun tuomasta viiveestä. Nämä nykyiset aseman päätepysäkit kuitenkin poistuvat käytöstä ja uusi keskuspysäkki rakennetaan Pasilan sillalle aseman eteen, jolloin vaunujen keskinäistä ohittelua ruuhkaisella Ratapihantien autokaistalla ei jatkossa ole. 

Jos nyt verrataan näitä kahta reittiä olettaen, että kaikki pysäkit paitsi aseman nykyiset päätepysäkit säilyvät ja lisäksi rakennetaan Asemapäällikönkadun uusi pysäkki, seiskan ajoaika suoraa reittiä sillan pysäkiltä Radanrakentajankadun pysäkille voisi nopeimmillaan olla kaksi minuuttia kummassakin ajosuunnassa, pahimpaan ruuhkaan tarvitaan varmaan kolmas minuutti. Nykyistä reittiä tarvittaisiin A-puolella kolme minuuttia, ruuhkassa ehkä neljä, ja B-puolella neljä minuuttia, ruuhkassa ehkä viisi. Ero on siis suunnasta riippuen 1-2 minuuttia. Jos yhtälöstä poistettaisiin varsin vähän käytetty Kellosillan pysäkki, ero supistuisi viimeistään tällöin noin minuuttiin. Kakkosen päätepysäkki on Messukeskuksella ja oletan, että siihen olisi tehty huomattavasti Ratapihantietä sujuvampi ohitusjärjestely. 

Ehkä kaikkein nopein ja palvelutasoltaan paras ratkaisu olisi kuitenkin, että nykyinen pysäkki "Asemapäällikönkatu" säilytettäisiin ysiä varten ja seiskalle rakennettaisiin uusi pysäkki Radanrakentajantien ja Ratamestarinkadun risteykseen, joka korvaisi pysäkit "Kellosilta" ja "Radanrakentajantie". Seiska voisi ajaa suoraa reittiä entistäkin nopeammin (koska Mäkelänkadun ja aseman välillä olisi vain yksi pysäkki) ja lisäksi Messukeskus olisi entistä lyhemmän kävelymatkan päässä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nämä nykyiset aseman päätepysäkit kuitenkin poistuvat käytöstä ja uusi keskuspysäkki rakennetaan Pasilan sillalle aseman eteen, jolloin vaunujen keskinäistä ohittelua ruuhkaisella Ratapihantien autokaistalla ei jatkossa ole.[...]Kakkosen päätepysäkki on Messukeskuksella ja oletan, että siihen olisi tehty huomattavasti Ratapihantietä sujuvampi ohitusjärjestely.


Onko tämä faktaa, että kakkosen päättäri siirtyy siihen Messukeskukselle ja että sinne tehdään sivuraide?

----------


## MrArakawa

> Onko tämä faktaa, että kakkosen päättäri siirtyy siihen Messukeskukselle ja että sinne tehdään sivuraide?


Totuus lienee, ettei HSL itsekään ole lopullisesti pohtinut, miten tarkalleen linjat Itä-Pasilassa laitetaan kulkemaan. Esimerkiksi mainitsemiasi keskusteluja Messukeskuksen kanssa ei ole vielä käyty. Raitioliikenteen linjastosuunnitelmasta löytyy kuitenkin Pasilan saavutettavuustarkastelu, jonka perusteella kakkosen päätepysäkki on Messukeskuksella (periaatteessa se voisi olla myös Kellosillalla). Ohitusraide liittyi vain tarkasteluun seiskan eri reittien matka-ajoista. Jos kakkonen on ainoa messuhallin ohi menevä linja, mitään sivuraidetta ei edes välttämättä tarvitse. Ja hyvin voi silti olla, että päätepysäkki laitettaisiin 7B:n päättärille hyödyntäen nykyistä infraa vaikka kartassa ei tätä pysäkkiä enää ole. Mielestäni Messukeskus olisi kuitenkin luonnollinen valinta päätepysäkiksi, jolloin messujen aiheuttamat matkustajapiikit tulisi hoidettua päätepysäkkiajan turvin.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Jos kakkonen on ainoa messuhallin ohi menevä linja, mitään sivuraidetta ei edes välttämättä tarvitse.


Toisaalta kunnollinen kahden raiteen päätepysäkki mahdollistaisi huomattavasti takavuosia joustavamman lisäliikenteen messujen ajaksi ilman, että kakkosen normaalivuorotkaan siitä kärsisivät. Sivuraiteen ja pysäkkilaiturin vaatiman tilan voisi ottaa poistamalla nykyisen istutuskaistastan ja toisen itään menevän ajokaistan. Lisää istutuksia saisi nurmettamalla osalta matkaa nykyiset raiteet.

----------


## Resiina

Mitens tuo nykyinen Kuusitien silmukkaa, sillä nykyisessä silmukassa ajantasaus ei onnistu ilman että se sotkisi linjan 10 liikennettä. Nykyiset pysäkit ovat linjan 10:n ja tulevan 3:n käytössä ja vastapäätä kyseisiä pysäkkejä ei mahdu ajantasauspysäkkiä nykyisillä liikennejärjestelyillä. Siinä käytännössä neljä eri vaihtoehtoa 
1, Aikatululla pelaaminen eli synkronointi linjan 10 kanssa jolloin linjojen 3 ja 10 vaunut eivät ole yhtäaikaa kuusitien pysäkillä. 
2, Kuusitien silmukan ajosuunnan vaihtaminen jolloin ajantasaus ja lähtöpysäkki olisi silmukan sisäpuollella ja linjojen 3 ja 10 kaupunkiin päin menevä pysäkki olisi sama. 
3, Silmukan geometrian muuttaminen siten että kiskojen ja mannerheimintien etelään juohtavien kaistojen väliin mahtuu pysäkki tai vaihtoehtoisesti kavennetaan mannerheimintien kaupunkiin johtavaa puolta siten että siihen mahtuu pysäkki.
4, Ajantasauspysäkki simukan kaarrekohtaan
 Käytännöllisintä mielestäni olisi vaihtaa silmukan ajosuunta jolloin linjan 3 ajantasausta suorittava vaunu ei tukkisi linjan 10 reittiä huopalahden suuntaan ja molempien linjojen vuorot keskustan suuntaan kulkisivat samalta pysäkiltä.

Tuleeko teillä vielä mieleen lisää vaihtoehtoja...  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitens tuo nykyinen Kuusitien silmukkaa, sillä nykyisessä silmukassa ajantasaus ei onnistu ilman että se sotkisi linjan 10 liikennettä.


Tuo on mietitty ja ratkaisu on se kaikkein tylsin: infralle ei tehdä mitään, matkustajat otetaan ja jätetään Jalavatiellä. Ehkä käytännössä jätetään Kuusitielläkin, mutta eka kyytiinnousupysäkki siis Jalavatie.




> Totuus lienee, ettei HSL itsekään ole lopullisesti pohtinut, miten tarkalleen linjat Itä-Pasilassa laitetaan kulkemaan.


Voipi olla näin, ja kun tuo on lähellä toteutumista, niin siinä on sitten Messukeskuksella painava sanansa sanottavana. Voi olla ihan hyvä niin. HSL varmaan ajattelee, että tietysti messuille tullaan junalla, mutta eihän stadilaiset mitään junaa käytä, ratikalla ne kulkee.  :Wink: 




> Toisaalta kunnollinen kahden raiteen päätepysäkki mahdollistaisi huomattavasti takavuosia joustavamman lisäliikenteen messujen ajaksi


Onko siellä ollut HSL-aikana jotain messulisäliikennettä?

----------


## iiko

> Näin on, kolme vaunua.
> 
> Tämä femma tuo kyllä huomattavaa joustoa, esimerkiksi tulevana kesänä Viking aikoo taas ajaa ruotsinlaivoilla Tallinnaan keskellä päivää, mikä ei tiedä ollenkaan kivoja aikoja Merisotilaantorille. Pitää vaan huolehtia siitä, että yhteistyö varustamoiden suuntaan pelaa ja saadaan tiedot näistä laivojen tulo- ja lähtöajoista ajoissa. Muuten käy äkkiä niin, että femmalle ei olekaan varattu riittävästi rahaa, ja 4T nousee kuin Feeniks-lintu.


Tuossa koko vitosessa on se huono puoli, että jo nyt nyt tuo Rautatientori on aika ahdas paikka neljälle linjalle. Eikä noilla tynkälinjoille ole muutenkaan hyvä heilunut koskaan. Vähän aikaa pyöritään ja sitten ne vaan katoavat.

----------


## hylje

Tynkälinjojen luonteeseen kuuluu on se, että valtaosa matkoista muodostuu päästä päähän matkustavista. Linja kun on liian lyhyt mielekkääseen lyhyempään matkantekoon. Tämä on ongelma, jos päätepisteet eivät yksin riitä kuormittamaan linjaa. Tämähän on pitänyt Linjojen lenkin tyhjillään: siellä ei ole mitään mikä ankkuroisi minkään pituisen linjan.

Itse kuitenkin luulen, että rautatieasema ja laivaterminaali ovat ihan riittävän raskaat päätepisteet. Jatkokin on selvää: Länsisataman uudistuessa ja sen pääteaseman laajentuessa rautatieaseman lenkki voidaan vetää ysin ja seiskan tueksi.

----------


## citybus

> Tynkälinjojen luonteeseen kuuluu on se, että valtaosa matkoista muodostuu päästä päähän matkustavista. Linja kun on liian lyhyt mielekkääseen lyhyempään matkantekoon. Tämä on ongelma, jos päätepisteet eivät yksin riitä kuormittamaan linjaa. Tämähän on pitänyt Linjojen lenkin tyhjillään: siellä ei ole mitään mikä ankkuroisi minkään pituisen linjan.


Muistan kun linja 2 lopetettiin vuonna 2003, mutta mikä ihme sitten sai HKL:n ja edeltäjänsä ajamaan Linjoille niinkin kauan? Ylipäätään Krunikan-Hakaniemen akselillahan on ollut melkoista tarjontaa. Vuosituhannen alkuvuosina taidettiin jopa ajaa linjaa 1X, joka kääntyi Arenatalon lenkissä. Ja jossain vaiheessahan oli sekä linja 2 Rautatieaseman että 2V Krunikan kautta Hakikseen ja linjoille.

Oliko näillä 1X:llä, kakkosella ja 2V:llä koskaan matkustajia, vai mitä hupiliikenettä tämä oli?

----------


## pehkonen

> Muistan kun linja 2 lopetettiin vuonna 2003, mutta mikä ihme sitten sai HKL:n ja edeltäjänsä ajamaan Linjoille niinkin kauan? Ylipäätään Krunikan-Hakaniemen akselillahan on ollut melkoista tarjontaa. Vuosituhannen alkuvuosina taidettiin jopa ajaa linjaa 1X, joka kääntyi Arenatalon lenkissä. Ja jossain vaiheessahan oli sekä linja 2 Rautatieaseman että 2V Krunikan kautta Hakikseen ja linjoille.
> 
> Oliko näillä 1X:llä, kakkosella ja 2V:llä koskaan matkustajia, vai mitä hupiliikenettä tämä oli?


Linjojen ratatöiden ajan (9.-27.8.1999) ajettiin linjaa 2X Terminaali - Arenatalon silmukka. http://raitio.org/ratikat/helsinki/l...jat/linja2.htm

Linja 2V oli 1.3.1995 - 29.5.1998 ruuhkalinja reitillä Merisotilaantori - Snellmaninkatu - Linjat. Normi 2 Terminaali - Linjat kiersi Manskun ja Kaivokadun kautta.

----------


## Ketorin

Harmillista, yhteys linjoilta Sturenkadulle ja päätepysäkki Kumpulassa ratkaisisi niin paljon ongelmia.

Muuten tämä suunnitelma taitaa olla parasta, mitä oli mahdollista saada. Ainakin 1,2 ja 3 on toistaiseksi turvassa ja niille yritetään tehdä jotain, liikenne on palautettu Arkadiankadulle ja ykkösen uusi linjaus tyhjäksi jääneen kampin kanssa varmasti edesauttaa Fredan oikaisua. Kyllä tuossa työryhmässä on ollut suuria raitioteiden ystäviä  töissä.




> Mitens tuo nykyinen Kuusitien silmukkaa, sillä nykyisessä silmukassa ajantasaus ei onnistu ilman että se sotkisi linjan 10 liikennettä. Nykyiset pysäkit ovat linjan 10:n ja tulevan 3:n käytössä ja vastapäätä kyseisiä pysäkkejä ei mahdu ajantasauspysäkkiä nykyisillä liikennejärjestelyillä. Siinä käytännössä neljä eri vaihtoehtoa 
> 1, Aikatululla pelaaminen eli synkronointi linjan 10 kanssa jolloin linjojen 3 ja 10 vaunut eivät ole yhtäaikaa kuusitien pysäkillä. 
> 2, Kuusitien silmukan ajosuunnan vaihtaminen jolloin ajantasaus ja lähtöpysäkki olisi silmukan sisäpuollella ja linjojen 3 ja 10 kaupunkiin päin menevä pysäkki olisi sama. 
> 3, Silmukan geometrian muuttaminen siten että kiskojen ja mannerheimintien etelään juohtavien kaistojen väliin mahtuu pysäkki tai vaihtoehtoisesti kavennetaan mannerheimintien kaupunkiin johtavaa puolta siten että siihen mahtuu pysäkki.
> 4, Ajantasauspysäkki simukan kaarrekohtaan
>  Käytännöllisintä mielestäni olisi vaihtaa silmukan ajosuunta jolloin linjan 3 ajantasausta suorittava vaunu ei tukkisi linjan 10 reittiä huopalahden suuntaan ja molempien linjojen vuorot keskustan suuntaan kulkisivat samalta pysäkiltä.
> 
> Tuleeko teillä vielä mieleen lisää vaihtoehtoja...


Pohjoissuuntaisen pysäkin pidentäminen kahden vaunun mittaiseksi ja lomitettu ohitusraide tyyliin katajanokka.

----------


## Jusa

> Linjasta 5 en ole löytänyt tarkempia liikennöintisuunnitelmia. Jos tavoitteena on 10 minuutin vuoroväli, tarvitaan kolme vaunua. Harmillisesti ainakin nykyisin laivojen liikennöintiajat ovat sellaiset, että juuri iltaruuhka-aikaan tarvitaan tarjontaa.


Mikäli tuo nykyinen länsiterminaalin silmukka olisi joustavampi ohituksiin ja ajantasauksiin, niin varmaankin femman toinen päätepiste olisi juuri Länsisatama eli terminaalista assan kautta terminaaliin, onhan se ollut joskus jopa harkinnassa. Olisi aika selkeä linja, molemmilla suunnilla samat pysäkit.

Mutta jos nyt saadaan 6T:lle lisävuoroja myös myöhäisempien laivojen tuloihin niin sehän auttaa ruuhkiin.
Toivoittavasti Jätkäsaaren ratatöihin saadaan vauhtia jotta ongelmat helpottuisivat, myös Manskun suunnalta tulevilta = Kasin jatko!

----------


## petteri

Minusta linjastoehdotus on yhä varsin vaatimaton ja toivottoman kunnianhimoton, käsitellään nyt ensin etelää, jolla tarkoitan Bulevardin ja Etelä-Esplanadin eteläpuolta. Esimerkiksi tälläinen linjaratkaisu olisi minusta paljon parempi. Esimerkiksi bussilinjoista 14, 17, 18 ja 24 voidaan tämän muutoksen jälkeen etelässä lopettaa ainakin kolme. Muutama kilsa kiskoja pitää kyllä rakentaa, mutta lyhyitä nuo uudet pätkät on.

----------


## Ketorin

> Minusta linjastoehdotus on yhä varsin vaatimaton ja toivottoman kunnianhimoton, käsitellään nyt ensin etelää, jolla tarkoitan Bulevardin ja Etelä-Esplanadin eteläpuolta. Esimerkiksi tälläinen linjaratkaisu olisi minusta paljon parempi. Esimerkiksi bussilinjoista 14, 17, 18 ja 24 voidaan tämän muutoksen jälkeen etelässä lopettaa ainakin kolme. Muutama kilsa kiskoja pitää kyllä rakentaa, mutta lyhyitä nuo uudet pätkät on.


Tuossa suunnitelmassa piti käyttää vain olemassa olevia ratoja, uusia vaihteita ja kääntöpaikkoja sai kai ehdottaa. Sen takia se on vaatimaton, mutta kuten jo sanoin, on positiivista, että ykkösen, kakkosen ja kolmosen kanssa jatketaan tutkimuksia, kun kaikkien näiden lakkauttaminenkin olisi ollut vaihtoehto.

Nyt vaan peukut pystyyn, että linjoille ja Sturenkadulle keksitään jotain. Etelässä ei ainakaan ole mitään pidempää uhanalaista olemassa olevaa rataosuutta.

----------


## hmikko

> Minusta linjastoehdotus on yhä varsin vaatimaton ja toivottoman kunnianhimoton, käsitellään nyt ensin etelää, jolla tarkoitan Bulevardin ja Etelä-Esplanadin eteläpuolta. Esimerkiksi tälläinen linjaratkaisu olisi minusta paljon parempi. Esimerkiksi bussilinjoista 14, 17, 18 ja 24 voidaan tämän muutoksen jälkeen etelässä lopettaa ainakin kolme. Muutama kilsa kiskoja pitää kyllä rakentaa, mutta lyhyitä nuo uudet pätkät on.


Käsittääkseni ysi olisi jatkettu Ullanlinnaan ja 17 lopetettu jo joitakin aikoja sitten, mutta valitusmummot esti.

----------


## Jusa

> Muutama kilsa kiskoja pitää kyllä rakentaa, mutta lyhyitä nuo uudet pätkät on.


Tuosta kuvasta puuttuu kokonaan Kampin radat ja todenäköisesti seuraavana kuvaan toteutuu Fredan kiskot Kampin ja Bulevardin välille, joka sinänsä tuo jo paljon uusia ulottuvuuksia mm linja ykköselle. Minusta kakkonen sopisi myös hyvin kulkemaan Fredan kautta Töölöön.

----------


## petteri

> Minusta kakkonen sopisi myös hyvin kulkemaan Fredan kautta Töölöön.


Vaikka näin Koskelaan ja Ogeliin?  :Wink:  (Tolppien päällä varikon yli)

Jos Pisara valmistuu tämä toiminee ainakin hyvin.

----------


## j-lu

Miksei tuo vitonen voisi olla heilurilinja satamien välillä? Kaivokadulta Simonkadulle suoraan, joten turhat kääntymiset kaikista ruuhkaisimmassa ympäristössä jäisivät pois. Jätkäsaaressa voisi sitten purkaa päällekäisyyttä. Siellä Välimerenkadun rata vaikuttaa kaikin puolin turhalta. Seiskan voisi vetää Salmisaareen, ysi suoraan terminaalille.

----------


## 339-DF

Petteri on hienosti sisäistänyt helsinkiläisen raitiolinjojen suunnitteluperinteen. Jokohan kohta KSV kutsuu hommiin?  :Wink: 




> Miksei tuo vitonen voisi olla heilurilinja satamien välillä?


Siksi, ettei sellaisessa heilurilinjassa olisi mitään mieltä. Skattalle on järkevää liikennöidä vain silloin, kun laivat tulevat tai lähtevät. Jätkässä laivaliikennettä on enemmän, mutta periaate silti sama. Ja kun eri satamien laivat eivät tule ja lähde samanaikaisesti kuin korkeintaan sattumalta, niin eipä tuollaisten linjojen yhdistämisessä mitään mieltä olisi.

----------


## j-lu

> Siksi, ettei sellaisessa heilurilinjassa olisi mitään mieltä. Skattalle on järkevää liikennöidä vain silloin, kun laivat tulevat tai lähtevät. Jätkässä laivaliikennettä on enemmän, mutta periaate silti sama. Ja kun eri satamien laivat eivät tule ja lähde samanaikaisesti kuin korkeintaan sattumalta, niin eipä tuollaisten linjojen yhdistämisessä mitään mieltä olisi.


Ideahan olisi nimenomaan siinä, että linja palvelisi poikittaisheilurina muutakin kuin satamien liikennettä ja sille voisi olla käyttöä kokopäiväisenä linjana. 

Kuinka järkevää ja kannattavaa loppujen lopuksi on ajaa noita laivavuoroja, kun tarvetta vaunuille ja kuskeille on ehkä reiluksi tunniksi?

edit: Mikä tuon Sturenkadun kohtalo nyt on? Ratikat halutaan pois, koska pyöräkaistat sekä tilanpuute ja käyttöä on vain poikkeusreittinä?

----------


## Ketorin

Petteri jo aloitti viivojen piirtelyn, joten jatkan.

Eli, jos Linjat ja Sturenkatu yhdistetään, voitaisiin perustaa oheinen raitiolinja 11 kokoamaan melkeinpä kaikki nykyraitioverkon ongelmallisimmat osuudet yhdeksi luontevan linjan, joka ankkuroituu Kumpulan kampuksella ja tarjoaa sieltä parempia yhteyksiä keskustaa kohti.



Jos tosissaan tehtäisiin tällaiset muutokset, niin mikä linja sarjassa 6,7,11 olisi joutilain kulkemaan linjoilta, toisin sanoen minkä matkustajilla olisi vähiten asiaa Kurviin?

----------


## MrArakawa

> Siksi, ettei sellaisessa heilurilinjassa olisi mitään mieltä. Skattalle on järkevää liikennöidä vain silloin, kun laivat tulevat tai lähtevät. Jätkässä laivaliikennettä on enemmän, mutta periaate silti sama. Ja kun eri satamien laivat eivät tule ja lähde samanaikaisesti kuin korkeintaan sattumalta, niin eipä tuollaisten linjojen yhdistämisessä mitään mieltä olisi.


Ei satamaheiluri välttämättä niin huono ajatus olisi. Tässähän on viime aikoina ollut keskustelua satamamatkustajien aiheuttamista häiriöistä ns. tavallisille ratikkamatkustajille, jolloin satamiin pyrkivien keskittäminen enemmän omalle linjalleen voisi olla fiksu ajatus. Länsiterminaalista joko lähtee tai saapuu laiva lähes joka tunti, joten siellä päässä lisälinja voisi olla perusteltu koko päivän ajan (7-21). Katajanokalla tarve keskittyy kolmeen ajankohtaan, joiden ulkopuolella sinne ei ole kysyntää. Tällöin vitonen voi kääntyä esim. Kauppatorilla. Kuudella vaunulla saataisiin linjalle Katajanokka-Rautatieasema-Länsiterminaali 10 minuutin vuoroväli, joka voitaisiin yrittää tahdistaa ysin 10 minuutin vuorovälin kanssa tasaiseksi noin viiden minuutin vuoroväliksi. Niinä aikoina kun Katajanokalle ei tarvitse liikennöidä, voidaan kääntyä jo Kauppatorilla (linja 5B) ja yhden vaunun voi vähentää. Vitosen aiheuttamia kustannuksia voisi osittain tasata lakkauttamalla linjan 6T ja poistamalla ysin ruuhkavuorot (eli ysille palaisi 10 minuutin vuoroväli koko päiväksi). Skattavitonen ja nykyistä laajemmin liikennöivä 6T tullee kuitenkin edelleen kokopäiväistä terminaaliratikkaa halvemmaksi, joten se naulannee lopullisesti jälkimmäisen idean kohtalon.

----------


## Knightrider

> Niinä aikoina kun Katajanokalle ei tarvitse liikennöidä, voidaan kääntyä jo Kauppatorilla (linja 5B) ja yhden vaunun voi vähentää.


Mieluummin ajaisi samalla vaunumäärällä osan lähdöistä Olympiaterminaalille ja loput Skattalle. Tämä vaatii toki kääntösilmukan Olympiaterminaalille.

----------


## Jusa

> Mieluummin ajaisi samalla vaunumäärällä osan lähdöistä Olympiaterminaalille ja loput Skattalle. Tämä vaatii toki kääntösilmukan Olympiaterminaalille.


Silloin kun Skatalla ei tarvita vaunuja, ei niitä tarvita Olympiaterminaalillakaan kun Ruotsinlaivat kulkevat kumpikin samoilla aikatauluilla.
Skatta on kyllä on paljon vilkkaampi paikka, johtuen Tallinnan liikenteestä, kolme lähtöä kesäisin päivässä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Silloin kun Skatalla ei tarvita vaunuja, ei niitä tarvita Olympiaterminaalillakaan kun Ruotsinlaivat kulkevat kumpikin samoilla aikatauluilla.
> Skatta on kyllä on paljon vilkkaampi paikka, johtuen Tallinnan liikenteestä, kolme lähtöä kesäisin päivässä.


Ehkäpä heiluri voisikin olla nimenomaan Olympiaterminaalin ja Skattan välinen? Olympialta 3:n reittiä ja Steissiltä (Mikonkadun kautta) Skattalle. Linjalle riittäisi matkustajia ihan kokopäiväliikenteeseen ma-su. Skattalla ei edes tarvita kahta reittiä, vaan yksi reitti - tämä uusi linja - tekisi yksisuuntaisen lenkin Kruunuvuorenkatu-Kanavakatu-Katajanokanranta-Merisotilaankatu-Merisotilaantori-Merikasarminkatu-Linnankatu. Kolmonen voitaisiin siten vetää reitille Eläintarha-Rautatieasema-Länsiterminaali ysin tueksi - kutonen kun siirtyy Hernesaareen. Nelosen eteläpää tietysti bussin 18 reittiä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Skattalla ei edes tarvita kahta reittiä, vaan yksi reitti - tämä uusi linja - tekisi yksisuuntaisen lenkin Kruunuvuorenkatu-Kanavakatu-Katajanokanranta-Merisotilaankatu-Merisotilaantori-Merikasarminkatu-Linnankatu.


Tätä olen miettinyt minäkin. Itse olen piirtänyt Katajanokalle reitin, jossa terminaalilta jatketaan kiskoja Katajanokanrantaa pitkin ja noustaan Matruusinkatua nykyiselle päätepysäkille ja laskeudutaan Amiraalinkatua takaisin rantaan. Noilla asuntokaduilla on jostain syystä aivan käsittämättömän leveät jalkakäytävät, joten radalle löytyy kyllä tilaa supistamalla niistä. Katajanokanrantaa pitäisi leventää sen verran, että keskustan suuntaan saadaan rv-kaista, jottei ratikka jää laivaruuhkaan. Tilaa pitäisi olla, sillä rannassahan on muun muassa istutuskaista, joka voidaan poistaa. Haastavin kohta on itse terminaali, jossa pitäisi nykyisistä bussiparkeista hieman supistaa, jotta kaksisuuntainen rata mahtuu. Havaintojeni mukaan nuo bussiparkit ovat  vajaakäytössä, joten toimiva ratkaisu löytyisi varmasti. 

Palvelutasoon ei tulisi juurikaan muutoksia, sillä Merisotilaantorilla nykyinen lähtöpysäkki säilyisi ennallaan ja Vyökadun pysäkkiä korvaa hyvin Mastokadun pysäkki. Puolipäivänkadun pysäkki on puolestaan jo nykyisellään niin lähellä päätepysäkkiä, että sen mielekkyys on kyseenalainen. Uutta rataa tarvitsisi vajaan kilometrin, joten siitä vain laskemaan kauanko investoinnin kuoletus kestäisi vitosen säästyvillä liikennöintikustannuksilla. Merisotilaantorilta matkustaville matka-aika pitenisi minuutin, laiva-aikana useammankin, jolloin vastaan tulee sama ongelma kuin ysin kanssa: laivamatkustajat aiheuttavat häiriöitä ns. tavallisille matkustajille. Tässä tapauksessa asukkaat ainakin mahtuisivat kyytiin, koska terminaali on päätepysäkin sijasta matkan varrella.

----------

